# Book Suggestions?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going on vacation in two weeks and like to read on the plane....I usually buy a book at the airport but maybe it would be nice to be prepared this time :blush:

I want a fun book, an easy read....a good story. 

My neighbor offered to lend me "The Help" - anyone read that yet? Is it good?

Also thinking of trying to find All Creatures Great and Small. 

...suggestions???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I read The Help. I liked it a lot. It is an easy read.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A Girl Named Zippy is an easy read and interesting. I'm reading the Jaycee Dugard story A Stolen Life right now but it's not a fun read although it is a rather easy read.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Haven't read anything "light" in a while. Right now I'm reading a biography abut Wallis Simpson (Duchess of Windsor) and just finished another biography about the last Czar. So I'm due for something light. 

Looking forward to other suggests as I've already read The Help -- good book, imho.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I loved the help!! i enjoyed reading it very much! it would be a great airplane book! I took it with me, when I went to see Mandy (oh, yeah and that conference for work.)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The Denise Richards book, The Real Girl Next Door, any Elizabeth Berg book, or Have a Little Faith by Mitch Albom (sp?).


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

A Dog's Purpose
The Art of Racing in the Rain
Last Dog on the Hill
The Hunger Games



I read a lot and these are my very favorites from this past year.
Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Easy reading - I'm reading a great book by an author I really enjoy, Philippa Gregory, called The Queen's Fool. Historical fiction, about the kings and queens of 15th - 16th Century England.

Have fun, Pat!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

any Jennifer weiner book - i've read all of her books.. loved them all


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

I read mostly young adult fiction, for work. I wouldn't call The Hunger Games fun, but it's a quick and interesting read. I think I recommended this (grown-up) book on SM earlier, but here it is again: Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella is very fun and funny and a good airplane read.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I liked The Help a lot. Also Anna Quindlen books are funny, smart and easy to read. Loved Art of Racing in the Rain and A Dog's Purpose. Hunger Games is engrossing but not a fun read. Am reading The Invisible Bridge right now and a really good story and descriptions, but not a fun vacation read. Look in the original SM posts about summer reads too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Easy reading - I'm reading a great book by an author I really enjoy, Philippa Gregory, called The Queen's Fool. Historical fiction, about the kings and queens of 15th - 16th Century England.
> 
> Have fun, Pat!!


Linda -- I love Philippa Gregory for light ready and enjoyed The Queen's Fool -- but I'm really a history buff and love English history the best -- so really enjoy these types of stories.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Also -- how many of you have read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo? And the rest of the trilogy (The Girl Who Played With Fire and The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest)? I think you either love or hate these books. I loved them and am anxious to see if I like the movie.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Petula/Jennifer is right - Sophie Kinsella is a great light plane read..
I'd loan you all of mine.. but it wouldn't be cheap..


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sure you have already read A Dog's Purpose? 

Some of my all time favorites (all easy reads): 
_Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close_ by Jonathan Safran Foer.
_Water For Elephants_ by Sara Gruen
_A Million Little Pieces_, _My Friend Leonard_, and _Bright Shiny Morning_ all by James Frey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So looks like I have lots of choices !!!! :chili::aktion033:


Atlantic Books is going out of business, guess I'll make a list and head over there to see if they have any of your suggestion.

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat i've brought many a book on a flight,,not 1 have i managed to read
just bring your i phone and read the posts on s.m .


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

The Mortal Insutruments Series by Cassandra Clarke is really good! The first book, City of Bones, will get you hooked.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Also -- how many of you have read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo? And the rest of the trilogy (The Girl Who Played With Fire and The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest)? I think you either love or hate these books. I loved them and am anxious to see if I like the movie.


LOVED the books, and have already seen the three foreign films. Can't wait for the Daniel Craig version.:smheat:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sarah Addison Allen books are very good. The ones that I've read are Garden Spells , The Peach Keeper, The Girl Who Chased The Moon , and Sugar Queen.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> LOVED the books, and have already seen the three foreign films. Can't wait for the Daniel Craig version.:smheat:


I agree but not really quick beach/airplane reads. I found the first book too literally half a book to really get cranked up. I've seen the three films too since I liked the books so much. Anxious too for the DC version. :chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

_Can You Keep A Secret_ by Sophie Kinsella. So funny you will be laughing out loud on the plane.

Anything by Peter Mayle but my two faves are _A Year In Provence_ and _A Dog's Life_.

Have a fun trip, Pat!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to agree with the Sophie Kinsella suggestions - I loved both "Can You Keep a Secret" and "Twenties Girl." I also really enjoyed "The Undomestic Goddess" by her. Very funny, light, entertaining reads.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Pat, did you go on vacation yet? If you haven't left yet I hope you have a WONDERFUL wine ... I mean time ... Hope you got a good book or two and am looking forward to the book report when you get home.

Have fun!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Hey Pat, did you go on vacation yet? If you haven't left yet I hope you have a WONDERFUL wine ... I mean time ... Hope you got a good book or two and am looking forward to the book report when you get home.
> 
> Have fun!!


Mary - Pat left on Sunday. I'm pretty sure she's got the wine :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:not sure about the book


----------

